# Know Your Netwrap(Must Read)



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay and Forage Grower in this article seeks the opinions of two experts on the ins and outs of netwrap.....and one of the two interviewee's is none other than our own "swmnhay" or Cy Eisele from Reading, MN. Congratulations Cy....good things for good people. Please save any "likes" for Cy when he acknowledges this article.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/equipment/know-your-net-wrap#node-23481


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike, good read.

Learning to tweak net wrap setting, learning the adjustments, takes a little time but is worth the effort.

Congratulations Cy. Nice to see someone who has years in the field being asked for advice.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was pretty surprised when I got the call from them last summer and had kind of forgotten about it not knowing when or if they were going to publish it.It was kind of hard to get some things across to a reporter over the phone.But the story turned out pretty good.

I did try to point out that I tested the net first before I sold it and that we stand behind it.And how disappointed in some net that I had used before.

Net is not all created equal.


----------

